# Wage increase



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi guys. I've been offered a wage increase of inflation. My boss said I should get 3 percent. He's now come to me and said "over the last 12 months inflation has been an average of 2 percent". Can anyone confirm this as i'm havin trouble finding an average figure. Cheers


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.statistics.gov.uk/CCI/nugget.asp?ID=19

Looks like 3.5% to me.


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is that not just for january. Hope someone can give me a definate answer. Cheers


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

2% is pretty much industry standard. It is the figure that has been banded around for the last couple of months for the year gone.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

We are in the same boat.

WHAT IS THE CURRENT RPI???? It was -1.3 ish last review time....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

PaulN said:


> We are in the same boat.
> 
> WHAT IS THE CURRENT RPI???? It was -1.3 ish last review time....
> 
> ...


RPI for january was 3.7%:thumb:

Our pay is linked to febs RPI figure which should be announced in the next few days and as my employer I rekon thought he had played a blinder 2 years ago when he offered us 05% above RPI for the second year bearing in mind RPI was negative at the time I think we are onto a winner this time!!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> 2% is pretty much industry standard. It is the figure that has been banded around for the last couple of months for the year gone.


Take it and count yourself lucky...for 2 reasons

1. You still have a job and 
2. some people arent getting rises.

I work for one of the worlds biggest digital printer manuf's and no-one in the company is getting even an inflation rise this year!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I got 2.5% which i was told was "average".


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Take it and count yourself lucky...for 2 reasons
> 
> 1. You still have a job and
> 2. some people arent getting rises.
> ...


Yup.... I work for the LA and we are on a pay freeze regards annual increments as well as no% increase for inflation


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

ntynan528 said:


> Is that not just for january. Hope someone can give me a definate answer. Cheers


No, it's year to date. If it was just for January and you averaged it out over the year inflation would be almost 40% lol


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> RPI for january was 3.7%:thumb:
> 
> Our pay is linked to febs RPI figure which should be announced in the next few days and as my employer I rekon thought he had played a blinder 2 years ago when he offered us 05% above RPI for the second year bearing in mind RPI was negative at the time I think we are onto a winner this time!!! :thumb::thumb:


Well We didnt get one last year as the RPI was - but the company doing great!!!! I fear they may change the goal posts this year though.......


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cheers for your thoughts guys


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I work for the biggest bank in the UK which didnt get the govt bail out. Pay pot was 1%, I got 0.5%. Bonuses were about 30% less than last year and in my case I got 6.6% (dont believe what you read i n the papers!!!)

If you got 2% well done!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Aye, I got a 15% cut.


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

didn't get one last year and looking like it will be the same again. you would think a betting company made money


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Be very greatful for 'ANYTHING' extra at the moment. Not had anything in the private sector for 2 years :wall:....


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry, 18% cut.

If anything, seeing it like that has motivated me to f*ck the job off and get another one.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Mines performance based at work and they are sticking to it .. got 5% in December and i get another in july which will be around 3-4% rise but then again thats in the specialist petrochemical industry which is doing quite well at the minute.


----------



## goste (Dec 11, 2009)

When's a pay rise not a pay rise?...

Employers have to take into account what they pay in relation to comparable positions in the industry, and the annual pay rise is to offset the inflation in goods and services, so nobody is ever better off in real terms, unless you receive "above-inflation".

Given that there has been a recession going on everybody should be getting pay cuts - because goods & services are getting cheaper to stimulate growth......don't think the unions would wear that, so freezing is what happens.

Bottom line - if you get any sort of pay rise this year, I think you're doing well.

G.


----------

